# Canadian Job Opening



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2009)

For anyone who would like to immigrate to Canada, the local Hog plant has job openings, which they are not able to fill with local manpower.

The Hog Plant has an agreement with the Federal Government ( Immigration Canada ) to import foreign labor, already 4 Americans, Vietnamese and Filipinos. 

There is a a shortage of rental housing in Neepawa. but the hog plant has made arrangements with several local motels for the workers to live.

Some of the new employees have already found rentals in nearby communities or purchased. 

For instance I retired 3 years ago from a business we had in British Columbia, moving to Manitoba. We purchased a beautiful brick century house sitting on 5 lots two years ago - for under 50K

I'm in no way associated with the Hog Plant, nor am I employed with the plant. 

It's my understanding you have to pass a probationary period, plus a two year term with the plant before your free to move. The plant will help you to bring the rest of your immediate family, should you decide to stay.

If anyone is interested PM me for the contact information regarding employment at the plant.


----------



## nicknitro (Feb 3, 2009)

great post,

Especially in these economic times. Thanks for the help Gustavus. I'm sure you will heasr back from many applicants. 

Nick


----------



## peter i (Feb 3, 2009)

To me, a "hog" is a big ole mean male pig.

[img:514:350]http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p50/PAINBRUSH2/monsterpig2.jpg[/img]



What is the "Hog Plant"?


----------



## Seamus (Feb 3, 2009)

HOG? H.O.G.? HIGH ON GOLD? I'm sitting here without a clue, but guessing what a hog plant is can be fun. It sound like a refiner/smelter.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2009)

Hog Plant is where they kill and butcher pigs, Hytec owns the joint.

Yea I know what your thinkin a Hog plant why would I want to work there. Hmm depends on how may mouths you have to feed.

The Plant is not all blood n guts, depending on your skills, you could find yourself working , shipping and receiving, the freezer plant, doing maintenance, operating a forklift of driving a truck or pushing paper in the office.

Some folks do not have the good life you enjoy in the U.S and would gladly accept this opportunity to relocate.

Once again I will state my position, I am not associated nor employed with Hytec,


----------



## maltfoudy (Feb 3, 2009)

any chance there might be gold in hog poop....lmao i have heard there is gold in alfalfa and horsetail,just wonder if it is still there after it's be through the hog/cow/horse.....lol great post gus i needed a laugh today


----------



## Lou (Feb 3, 2009)

Good post.

I ought to post some job offerings here--I know Johnson Matthey had an opening for a chemist a few months ago.


Peter, that was probably the most random, bizarre, and hilarious pictures I've ever seen on any forum. It left me thinking, "just what exactly is the barbarian doing, and is the gorilla helping?'.


Lou


----------



## maltfoudy (Feb 3, 2009)

Jobs are abundant here in chilly north dakota, mostly construction,truckdrivers,and anything to do with the oilfield. unemployment is 3.5% in the dead of winterand will be less than 2% in spring. but still wanna know about the HOG poop.....lol


----------



## maltfoudy (Feb 3, 2009)

yup,shipped to canada,refined and piped through embridge pipeline,which is one of the many oil companys i work for,including Hess,Halliburton,88 oil,marathon,nabors oil.plus many others,plus if my wife has a kid the doctor that cut her tubes 15 years ago is gonna pay and pay dearly......lol i work as a hazmat clean-up specialist and that 40-50 year old pipeline is keeping me busy.




http://oilshalegas.com/bakkenshale.html
http://blogs.moneycentral.msn.com/topstocks/archive/2008/04/10/north-dakota-oil-discovery-called-biggest-in-u-s.aspx


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2009)

Where's your ass going to be if the House of representatives pass's the U.S. Protectionist Bill. 

It's crazy, even Canada ships our resources to China then whine when there are no more jobs available at home.

I'm no economist but even a dummy like me could see the handwriting on the wall, and could get much worse - China buying gold by the ton.


----------



## peter i (Feb 4, 2009)

Lou said:


> Peter, that was probably the most random, bizarre, and hilarious pictures I've ever seen on any forum. It left me thinking, "just what exactly is the barbarian doing, and is the gorilla helping?'.
> 
> Lou



I have to confess that I stole it from another forum.


My thought was rather: "Well, the barbarian is beating up piggy, but what the heck is that gorilla doing?"


(Sorry for derailing the thread  )


----------

